# Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening raw



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Over the past few days, Jerzey has not eaten her breakfast. We've come to just leave it down to allow her to pick at it since she's done this before. However, she'll barely even do that. I'm wondering if she's waiting for it to be thrown out so she can get her raw, like maybe she's waiting it out thinking she'll get more? 

Today when I put her mat down that I generally put down when she eats ran she jogged over to her bowl and looked in, saw it was still kibble and left. I don't want her to be starving herself, since she's going to get the raw either way... but I don't know if I should just leave the kibble down and make her eat that before she can have her raw or should I just throw it away? It seems like a huge waste to me. Does anyone else that feeds half and half have this problem? What do you do to solve it? We already put garlic in her food and even wet it down and let it soak which, for a while, seemed to solve her issues with not wanting it. Maybe we should switch back to just leaving it dry with a little garlic powder over it? I don't know, I might be overreacting since Jerzey has done this before (refused breakfast and eating dinner) but I just don't want to keep putting down kibble and throwing it away. It gets annoying. I guess if we don't wet it down we could just save it for the next mornings meal.

Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This is one of the things I warn people about when they try to go half raw / half kibble. Some dogs will NOT eat their kibble anymore.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i do kibble in the am and raw in the evening. i do mix some canned meat with their kibble and pop it in the mic to warm it. never had a problem though with storm not eating his kibble, but he doesn't go nuts over it like the raw at dinner!!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThis is one of the things I warn people about when they try to go half raw / half kibble. Some dogs will NOT eat their kibble anymore.


Smart dogs


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

Morgan only eats kibble but she goes through spells where she doesn't want breakfast. Sometimes it goes on for weeks that I have to pick up her breakfast. What works best for her is a small breakfast, maybe a cup then her other 2 cups for dinner.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThis is one of the things I warn people about when they try to go half raw / half kibble. Some dogs will NOT eat their kibble anymore.


I was afraid this would happen, but I know that John wants to eventually take her on overnight back packing trips and it would not be practically to bring raw meat along. We want her to stick with kibble as an option, at least. Although, we do want to buy her a much higher quality kibble for hiking so she isn't required to lug around too much so perhaps the novelty of it will cause her to eat it. I guess John could bring tuna to mix in if she won't eat it... although, she has her own pack now so I guess as long as SHE can carry it she can have it.



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaMorgan only eats kibble but she goes through spells where she doesn't want breakfast. Sometimes it goes on for weeks that I have to pick up her breakfast. What works best for her is a small breakfast, maybe a cup then her other 2 cups for dinner.


Jerzey does this, too, which is why I'm wondering if this is just one of those phases she tends to go through.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

What Kibble are you feeding?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

You could always feed dehydrated raw when backpacking.

I know another dog who does this too - skips breakfast (kibble) and holds out for dinner (raw).


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

Or The Honest Kitchen...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.What Kibble are you feeding?


Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. Not the greatest, we know, but she's done fine with it so we don't see a need to change it. Esp. when she's only eating it once a day.



> Originally Posted By: mspiker03You could always feed dehydrated raw when backpacking.


I didn't even know they HAD dehydrated raw. We're still very new to this and there are not many resources for raw in our area so that would be something I would have to look into. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

The dehydrated stuff is expensive (at least what I have found). But, if I ever have to use it - I figure it is for the very short term.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*



> Originally Posted By: mspiker03The dehydrated stuff is expensive (at least what I have found). But, if I ever have to use it - I figure it is for the very short term.


I figured it would be. Do you order it off line?


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

Have you tried mixing in some Mackeral juice or other fish juice (nice and stinky) in the kibble? I know when I was making the change over to raw and still feeding kibble, our dogs loved the mix of raw whole egg, yorgurt, and fish parts (and juice) in the kibble.

We have a dehydrator that we use to make dried fruits and veggies, I never thought of dehydrating meat. But maybe that could be an option for you if you plan to backpack a lot in order to beat the high price of commercial dehydrated meats. (craig's list for the dehydrator?)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

little red,


What a GREAT IDEA! I never thought of a dehydrator.....







! It will take John time to build up his backpacking supplies so we would definitely have plenty of time to look into it.

Also, I tried to stir in any blood/juices from her raw meal that was defrosting but it wasn't completely thaw so there wasn't as much liquid as I would have liked. I could definitely get canned fish, though. Koji LOVES it and it would definitely add a "yummy" order for Jerzey's food... although, I think tonight we're just gonna make her suck it up and eat it because I hate continually throwing it all away. 

Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

Animal food services has a dehydrated patty and niblets that aren't too expensive. i believe bravo has one also. you can order bravo offline or use their locator to find a store who carries it. nature's variety offers a dehydrated but it's expensive, even their raw is higher then some of the others. i think out of them off AFS or Bravo is the most inexpensive. you can order AFS directly online. stella chewy's is one also, but i think that is costly. compare prices if you want to use the dehydrated!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

Update: I took some of the liquid (blood, etc.) from her thawing raw meal and mixed it in with her kibble. We gave her 2/3 of her normal serving. Although she didn't eat it for breakfast, after playing for over an hour at the dog park she finally ate the food when I put it back down on the floor.










Yay! She was able to get her raw for dinner.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDUpdate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy! I bet she was glad she ate the kibble!! yay for her! (good girl!!!)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

You can also look into canned for hiking. Evangers makes a great canned food:

http://www.evangersdogfood.com/

This is what I would use if I couldn't take raw with me.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

I do the half and half thing as well but in reverse. I give the raw first and then the kibble (Instinct, which has a freeze dried raw coating). If Wolfie's hungry, he finishes everything in one go. If I see him lollygagging with the raw, that's usually because he's not hungry (probably not enough exercise). So then I don't give him the kibble in that meal. By next mealtime, he's usually been exercised enough and so hungry enough to eat it all again.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

Oops, sorry! Didn't realize that your "half and half" is a bit different from mine. I do both raw and kibble in the same meal. Just realized that it's not so with you.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Won't eat morning kibble, waits for evening ra*

That's okay!


----------

